# Yamaha's new receivers



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yamaha has finally officially announced their new series of RX-V receivers.
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/avreceivers/rxv_rxz.html?CTID=5000300&CNTYP=PRODUCT

I'd been waiting to see the official word about these receivers - in particular, the RX-V665, which has 4 HDMI inputs. However, in looking at the spec's, I was disappointed to discover it does not have Speaker B outputs. That rules this receiver out for me. I'd have to go with the RX-V765 in order to get that feature.

Side note, the RX-V665 and its less expensive sibling, the RX-V565 both have Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio decoders.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I love Yamaha receivers, I have an older HTR-5960 which has component inputs. But I may be in the market for one with HDMI in the next year now that I have an HDTV that actually has HDMI inputs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,
It's strange, I have the RXV3800 and it doesn't have speaker b outs either. I piggy-backed the second pair on with my mains. I have always loved Yamaha also and I must say, I am extremely satisfied with the 2800. Their lower line models are FINALLY coming into their own with some of the advanced features usually reserved for higher dollar units.

Take care,
Lowry


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the 'old' 663 from last year and love it. It drives my system's speakers well and I like the feature set -- especially that it handles the new BluRay codecs (as all new receivers should now).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

After a lot of looking at tradeoffs, I broke down and got an RX-663 a few days ago. Mostly very happy with the unit, but one annoyance. They changed the spacing of the speaker connectors. Previously, you could use dual banana plugs for connecting speakers. Now, you have to either use the connectors as conventional binding posts or use individual banana plugs.
I'm still learning the differences between my old RX-V657 and the RX-V663, but it's up and running.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Cholly said:


> After a lot of looking at tradeoffs, I broke down and got an RX-663 a few days ago. Mostly very happy with the unit, but one annoyance. They changed the spacing of the speaker connectors. Previously, you could use dual banana plugs for connecting speakers. Now, you have to either use the connectors as conventional binding posts or use individual banana plugs.
> I'm still learning the differences between my old RX-V657 and the RX-V663, but it's up and running.


I upgraded to/from the same receivers you did. I'm very pleased with the new unit. My main reason for upgrading was the lossless audio codecs that the old unit lacked. Hope you enjoy your new unit too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My question is whether or not these new 7.1 receivers can work with a 5.1 speaker setup. I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how to install side speakers in my viewing room.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

harsh said:


> My question is whether or not these new 7.1 receivers can work with a 5.1 speaker setup. I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how to install side speakers in my viewing room.


Shouldn't be a problem. My receiver is 7.1 yet I only have a 5.1 system. Everything sounds fine to me. However I'm not super picky either with audio so maybe it isn't actually "right" but I would have no idea. At least on mine it had an auto setup where you plugged in a mic and it ran a signal test. So the receiver itself knows you only have 5.1 speakers so it may self calibrate itself because of that.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> My question is whether or not these new 7.1 receivers can work with a 5.1 speaker setup. I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how to install side speakers in my viewing room.


Should be fine. Before I had 7.1 speakers, I had 5.1 speakers and they were attached to the RX-V663 -- as well as the RX-V657 before it (also a 7.1 capable receiver) and they both worked fine. The receiver knows what's connected to it and if you run the auto-calibration, it'll properly configure only those speakers that are connected.

Anyway, it'll work fine with 5.1 speakers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. If the auto-calibration knows that the speakers aren't there, I shouldn't have to concern myself with unterminated outputs on the amp.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

RX-V863 Here with Bose Series 4 love it....especially love the built in HD-Radio.


----------

